
I'll Let Myself In: Tactics of Physical Pen Testers [video] (2017) - camtarn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnmcRTnTNC8
======
camtarn
Highlights:

\- DoorKing and Linear entry systems all have the same keys, which are legal
to buy on eBay, and which let you access relay terminals to pop the doors
right open

\- IR Request to Exit sensors on doors can be defeated using a can of air
duster to create a cold spot, or even with a cloud of vape smoke or balloons

\- Tactics for cloning RFID passes by passing close to people with a non-
contact RFID reader

\- Most police cars in the US are keyed with a fleet key, which again is legal
to buy. And the police cars get sold off and become taxis, without the locks
being changed...!

\- Lots of ways to defeat latches, door handles, emergency exit bars, deadlock
thumb turners

\- Hilarious war stories at the end

